# N80 22awg



## Morix (23/4/19)

Hi guys.. 

I have checked out a few places now in south africa and i can't seem to find N80 22awg that is decent. I'm a little jumpy to try or buy an entire spool of Chinese wire. 

If anyone knows of a joint that has some legit wire please point the direction.

 TX

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/19)

Morix said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I have checked out a few places now in south africa and i can't seem to find N80 22awg that is decent. I'm a little jumpy to try or buy an entire spool of Chinese wire.
> 
> ...



Post in the "who has stock" section so that vendors on the forum can reply on it. Or may be [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can move this thread there for u

Reactions: Like 2


----------

